# True Cigar Pen



## jkoehler (Nov 15, 2005)

I am working on adapting a Comfort pen with the Cigar punch ( from PSI ) on the top. 
I am also thinking about glueing a cigar label on the pen.
Is there a certain method that I should be doing?
I will be using CA as the finsh. Should i glue it on with CA before I put my first coat of CA on the pen.
I guess I am worried that the sanding will rip the label off.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## dscott (Nov 15, 2005)

i would love to know how you adapt it i am a cigar smoker and thst sound like  a great idea


----------



## jkoehler (Nov 15, 2005)

Well. i havent made it yet. I have to 2 kits and will hopefully be making it in the next couple days.

i will make my first attempt at posting a picture if i am satisfied with the end product. 
it is for a co-worker who is a cigar smoker.


----------



## Fangar (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> <br />I am working on adapting a Comfort pen with the Cigar punch ( from PSI ) on the top.
> I am also thinking about glueing a cigar label on the pen.
> Is there a certain method that I should be doing?
> ...



I would sand the pen to your desired level, apply any sanding sealer, etc up to the point that you normally apply your CA.  Then I would likely CA over the whole emblem.  I would not recommend any BLO if you normally use that in your process as it could possibly saturate the paper ring and cause issues.  

On that same thought there might be an issue with the paper absorbing some CA unevenly causing discoloration.  You might take and extra ring and soak it with CA to check the results before you commit to your pen. Build the layers of thin to thick CA until your paper ring is covered and you have enough clearance to sand back the CA to obtain your finish.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## vick (Nov 15, 2005)

This is an idea I have thought about but never done yet you may want to try.  Instead on using an actual band laminate a cigar band.

basically just cut a strip of wood that is a little wider than you saw blade and glue in in the blank.  Then drill a hole in the center and turn a wooden dowel to the size of the hole and glue it in.

to make it even better do the same process again with a different colored wood and the band should have a thin outline ( this is why I said to have the band a little wider than the saw blade.  I was thinking bloodwood and yellow heart.

Just a thought.






My version of the cigar for reference(no band on it though)

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br />


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Nov 15, 2005)

I too am a cigar smoker, have several friends who are and would love to hear more ideas about this!

Bill


----------



## rtparso (Nov 15, 2005)

I am a cigar smoker also. As soon as I get cought up I may try something like that. I like the idea of using a real cigar band. Something like this one.



<br />


----------



## jkoehler (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone know whether using REAL cigar bands has any legal implications?
you know... copyright infringements, etc...


----------



## dfurlano (Nov 15, 2005)

sounds familiar...


----------



## jkoehler (Nov 15, 2005)

Ya. I know.
And with my luck... the pen would find it's way to Cuba and someone would let the President of the company use it to sign something and then.....

oh ya. rtparso, how do you acquire Cuban cigars? i thought that you weren's allowed them?


----------



## rtparso (Nov 15, 2005)

Due to my job I would never participate in the illegal import of cigars.  I have a good friend that travels to ISOM and teaches them how to work in a free enterprise system. He gets to bring back product samples. I get to sample some. Some of them are less then expected. Some are a touch of heaven.


----------

